# FTP FileZilla Server Issues



## jhawk (Nov 18, 2010)

OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU M 350 @ 2.27GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 37 Stepping 2
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 3884 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics, 1718 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 76308 MB, Free - 13818 MB; D: Total - 213935 MB, Free - 8650 MB;
Motherboard: ASUSTeK Computer Inc., K52F
Antivirus: Microsoft Security Essentials, Updated and Enabled

Hey, 
I'm trying to setup FileZilla Server on my computer and am having some issues. I've gone into settings > Passive Mode Settings and changed the setting from "Default" to "Use the following IP" and am using the correct external IP. When I try to connect from anywhere, it connects, but then says: 
Status:	Connecting to 192.168.2.2:21...
Status:	Connection established, waiting for welcome message...
Error:	Could not connect to server

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

That will only work from your LAN. It will never connect from the public internet unless you do port forwarding on your router. Also ensure that the firewall on the computer is disabled or open port 21.


----------



## jhawk (Nov 18, 2010)

Ok, I opened up the port 21 on my router through virtual servers, and now I get this:

*******FileZilla Client****************************************************
Status:	Connecting to 68.118.47.80:21...
Status:	Connection established, waiting for welcome message...
Response:	220-FileZilla Server version 0.9.41 beta
Response:	220-written by Tim Kosse ([email protected])
Response:	220 Please visit http://sourceforge.net/projects/filezilla/
Command:	USER ghawk
Response:	331 Password required for ghawk
Command:	PASS ******
Response:	230 Logged on
Command:	SYST
Response:	215 UNIX emulated by FileZilla
Command:	FEAT
Response:	211-Features:
Response: MDTM
Response: REST STREAM
Response: SIZE
Response: MLST type*;size*;modify*;
Response: MLSD
Response: UTF8
Response: CLNT
Response: MFMT
Response:	211 End
Status:	Connected
Status:	Retrieving directory listing...
Command:	PWD
Response:	257 "/" is current directory.
Command:	TYPE I
Response:	200 Type set to I
Command:	PASV
Error:	Disconnected from server: ECONNABORTED - Connection aborted
Error:	Failed to retrieve directory listing
*****End**************************************

And whenever I try to connect, whether through FileZilla Client, ftplive.com or ftptest.net, I lose internet connectivity and have to power-cycle my router.


----------



## jhawk (Nov 18, 2010)

*Update:*
I am now able to connect through PASV mode, but it says:
. . . . (previous commands)
Command: PASV
Reply: 227 Entering Passive Mode (XX,XXX,XX,XX,XXX,86)
Command: MLSD
Reply: 425 Can't open data connection.
Error: Listing failed

Why can't it open up a data connection?
Thanks in advance for the replies.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

You may be missing a root directory setting for whatever account is logging on. "LISTING FAILED" "FAILED DIRECTORY LISTING"

Infoo about personal firewall settings:

http://wiki.filezilla-project.org/Network_Configuration


----------



## jhawk (Nov 18, 2010)

what do you mean "root directory setting?"
My user is able to access "shared folders" in my "User Settings" in FileZilla Server, is that you mean? 
Thanks!


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Each user account can have it's own root directory or file sharing location. How is the user able to access this location if the login fails?


----------



## jhawk (Nov 18, 2010)

Each user in the FTP is what I assume you are talking about. If the login fails, they would have to go to the server to access it. What can I do to fix that?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

This makes no sense. Are they FTP'ing from outside of your LAN? You have a test account to try connecting to?


----------



## jhawk (Nov 18, 2010)

Yes, from ftplive.com. Yes I do have an account that I am using.

Here's a log from FileZilla Server when I try and upload a file from ftplive.com
(000025)4/2/2012 13:03:28 PM - ghawk (XX.XX.XX.XX)> PWD
(000025)4/2/2012 13:03:28 PM - ghawk (XX.XX.XX.XX)> 257 "/" is current directory.
(000025)4/2/2012 13:03:29 PM - ghawk (7XX.XX.XX.XX)> CWD /
(000025)4/2/2012 13:03:29 PM - ghawk (XX.XX.XX.XX)> 250 CWD successful. "/" is current directory.
(000025)4/2/2012 13:03:29 PM - ghawk (XX.XX.XX.XX)> CWD index.html
(000025)4/2/2012 13:03:29 PM - ghawk (XX.XX.XX.XX)> 550 CWD failed. "/index.html": directory not found.


----------



## jhawk (Nov 18, 2010)

Sorry if I do not make much sense, I am a complete beginner at this and am trying to set it up.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

What are the permissions on the folder you are uploading to. You will probably need to allow full access


----------



## jhawk (Nov 18, 2010)

did that, and it still has no results.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

550 directory not found means the directory does not exist. What directory are you trying to set as the root directory for the FTP connection? I am pretty sure the root of the C or other drives will not work.


----------



## jhawk (Nov 18, 2010)

I am using the D drive, syntax like so: D:\folder. I do this in FileZilla Server like so: 
Users/Shared Folders/Add
That folder then appears above the button in "Directories" is this the right way to do it?


----------

